
SkimFeed – A Tech News Dashboard - albertgoeswoof
https://skimfeed.com/
======
bradknowles
I like the concept and the lightweight presentation, but this site really
suffers by excessive trimming of subject lines. In many cases, I can’t tell
what the story is about at all, and so I just didn’t bother continuing to
explore.

~~~
HNLurker2
I used it but turned back to HN because of missing stories. Also when there is
an aggregator for aggregator perhaps something is wrong

